# skibowl mount hood, oregon



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

mosaic1 said:


> great bar, and biggest night ski resort! yeah son! i love oregon so much!


I like skibowl because it's like a backwoods resort. I feel "home" there because I'm poor. lol. At the other resorts it's too touristy.

And actually it's in Government Camp, OR if anyone is wondering. I live about 40 miles from there on the west side of the mountain. Good stuff.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

fainerbainer said:


> I like skibowl because it's like a backwoods resort. I feel "home" there because I'm poor. lol. At the other resorts it's too touristy.
> 
> And actually it's in Government Camp, OR if anyone is wondering. I live about 40 miles from there on the west side of the mountain. Good stuff.


yeah it really does have that home woodsy feeling  mt. bachelor is a really good mountain/ski resort too in bend. i dont really like hoodoo though.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

mosaic1 said:


> yeah it really does have that home woodsy feeling  mt. bachelor is a really good mountain/ski resort too in bend. i dont really like hoodoo though.


I've only been to meadows and skibowl. I haven't made it down to bachelor. I'm going to timberline tomorrow.

Meadows has people crawling everywhere with all kinds of people speaking different languages (especially during peak times). Skibowl is pretty laid back and there is one guy that works there that I like. He reminds me of a hippy but he always has good one liners when you get to the lift.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Granted I only rode Timberline, the whole Mt.hood scene is incredible very friendly people and riders seem to out weight skiers. The villages around it offer great accommodation and good food at a reasonable price. Hood deserves a chance at least to visited once as a riding destination, I read somewhere that they are planning to join Ski bowl to timberline with a tram, to make it more a ski/rider destination. Snowolf told me that they use to have something similar long time ago, but it was so outdated that it was removed. They have a few pictures of it up in Timberline.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

wow never knew that exsisted! That would be very cool with modern technolgy ofcourse!.Far as Vista to timber wind would definatly be a issue.Last year I barley got to ride the deep powder trail due to that


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm new to Oregon and I'm totally lost as to which place I should hit first. I'm thinking Meadows, but Timberline sounds pretty great, too. I guess I'll just have to go more than once, hehe.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the virtual tour, Snowwolf! I might hit up Tline first and get my first-time-on-a-mountain jitters out of the way at a mellow place. Besides, I'd love to check out that lodge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Well my advise even though I have never been to timberline due to the fact I get free Meadows season pass, Is Skibowl is close to portland and has a nice lil town to hang in as well as some steep terrain on top but I feel its kinda boring most the trails or either steep and open or narrow and flat.Plus the weather can be nasty and very icey. I personally like meadows it has great snow and verastile runs. One thing I dont like is that meadows is overpriced and kind of crowded on the main lifts but I feel the high speed quad lifts compensate for the short lines at ski bowl on there old school garbage lifts!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

mtHOODrider said:


> Well my advise even though I have never been to timberline due to the fact I get free Meadows season pass, Is Skibowl is close to portland and has a nice lil town to hang in as well as some steep terrain on top but I feel its kinda boring most the trails or either steep and open or narrow and flat.Plus the weather can be nasty and very icey. I personally like meadows it has great snow and verastile runs. One thing I dont like is that meadows is overpriced and kind of crowded on the main lifts but I feel the high speed quad lifts compensate for the short lines at ski bowl on there old school garbage lifts!


Hey i want free meadows passes!  The price is really starting to hurt even at 4x4 pricing :/ They ran out of 4's to add...the only place left to go is $4444 dollars and Im out when that happens!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

gotta love MT Hood. skibowl has the sickest night skiing!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

You probally know by now but the tram will move AGAIN! http://www.grandlodgesmthood.com/news/020708.pdf


Mike




Snowolf said:


> Yeah, it was a whacky idea that did`nt work so well. In 1951, they built a tram from Govy to Timberline Lodge using old city busses hung from cables. There is talk today still of a viable tram connecting Govy with Timberline and there has even been talk of an extension across White River Canyon to the top of Vista at Mt. Hood Meadows. Besides Forest Service authorizations, the greatest challenge to such a proposal would be the intense winds that occurr on Vista, making such a tram unreliable. Still, some pretty interesting history. Here are a few pics of the old buggar and some links to several Portland and Mt. Hood historical sites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

mosaic1 said:


> great bar, and biggest night ski resort! yeah son! i love oregon so much!


I love it too! There's just no more words needed to describe what one feels for OR. I wish I just lived at government camp in the winter


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

mosaic1 said:


> yeah it really does have that home woodsy feeling  mt. bachelor is a really good mountain/ski resort too in bend. i dont really like hoodoo though.


Fuck ya, Bachelor is great but it does have a "mixed" atmosphere to it in that you have your mix of chill locals and asshole tourists that think their shit don't stink. But the terrain is awesome! And I'm with ya on Hoodoo, I have grown to dislike it. I learned there and every time I go there I tend to have bad luck I don't know why. The only really cool thing about that place is Crater Run from the summit on a pow day because it stays pretty un-tracked throughout the day. They are having a shitty season this year though, tons of rain. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

mosaic1 said:


> great bar, and *biggest night ski resort*! yeah son! *i love oregon so much!*


Hell yeah!



fainerbainer said:


> *I like skibowl because it's like a backwoods resort. I feel "home" there because I'm poor. lol. At the other resorts it's too touristy.*
> 
> And actually it's in Government Camp, OR if anyone is wondering. I live about 40 miles from there on the west side of the mountain. Good stuff.


Double hell yeah!


----------

